# Deceptive Labeling on smoker pellets



## Peter Plantec (Sep 3, 2018)

If you're a newbie, beware of the deceptive labeling on smoking pellets.  Old timers know that the pellet companies will often label pellets as a flavor wood in large type "Apple"  followed by 100% Hardwood.  Right there you know you're getting a blend.  They will try to persuade you that it's all Apple by saying "No Fillers"  and "Apple Flavor."  But upon closer inspection you find it's only 40% apple and 60% oak or alder.  There are very few 100% flavor wood pellets BBQ Delight makes some and so does Lumber Jack.  I would rather make my own mixes or use the real deal.  If anyone knows of a good source of a 100% pellets other than mentioned above, please post.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 3, 2018)

Last time i talked to Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/ he stated that his pellets are 100% with no fillers.


----------



## Peter Plantec (Sep 3, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Last time i talked to Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/ he stated that his pellets are 100% with no fillers.


Thanx Bmudd...I love his Maze style pellet smoke generator.  It makes life much less complicated.


----------

